#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Προσθήκη σε κτήριο από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία

## P.A.

Καλημέρα,

Σε ισόγειο κτίριο κατοικίας από Φ.Τ. το οποίο έχει τακτοποιηθεί με 4178/13, ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει στο δώμα να κατασκευάσει ένα μικρό δωμάτιο από (λογικά θα γίνει από YTONG).

Το κτίριο είναι προ του 1975 οπότε με τον 4168 εξαιρείται από την κατεδάφιση.

Υπόλοιπο δόμησης έχει οπότε συζητάμε για μια άδεια προσθήκης.

Εγώ έχω το Scada το οποίο δουλεύει με Ευρωκώδικα και δεν νομίζω να μου  περάσει τους σεισμικούς ελέγχους ούτε για την χαμηλότερη στάθμη επιτελεστικότητας.

Με ποιόν τρόπο θα προσεγγίζατε το θέμα του στατικού ελέγχου για μια τέτοια περίπτωση?

Ευχαριστώ

----------

